# Portland OR Lucky Lab ride in November



## adventurepdx (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey all, if memory serves me right, the monthly Portland ride from Lucky Lab North is the 2nd Sunday of the month. So that means the next one will be on Sunday November 8th, right?

If so, I might be able to finally make one!


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, it will be on the 8th of November. However, we'll be meeting up at The Lucky Lab on NW 19th and Quimby again starting in November. Hope you can make it. IF the weather is still nice, we talked about extending the ride to Oaks Park. Hope you can make it.


----------



## adventurepdx (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info! Will try to make it. Any reason why you're going back to the NW Lucky Lab?


----------



## Boris (Oct 20, 2015)

In my opinion, some folks preferred the old location and liked the ride down to the river as well as the availability of indoor bike parking.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Oct 20, 2015)

Also seemed like there was more space for the bikes and us assembling there with them. The new location had us sharing the sidewalk with foot traffic.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 21, 2015)

what time do you meet on sunday?


----------



## adventurepdx (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> In my opinion, some folks preferred the old location and liked the ride down to the river as well as the availability of indoor bike parking.




Hey! It's a great ride down to the river from Lucky Lab North!
(The ride up, however...)


----------



## Boris (Oct 21, 2015)

We meet at 12:30. Hang around for about an hour, then do a ride, and come back for another beer. If the weather's nice.


----------



## adventurepdx (Oct 21, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> We meet at 12:30. Hang around for about an hour, then do a ride, and come back for another beer. If the weather's nice.




And if the weather's *NOT* nice...


----------



## Boris (Oct 21, 2015)

adventurepdx said:


> And if the weather's *NOT* nice...




We sit around and drink beer, then start fights with those wimpy fountain pen collectors.


----------



## BWbiker (Oct 30, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Also seemed like there was more space for the bikes and us assembling there with them. The new location had us sharing the sidewalk with foot traffic.



 NW  has on and also off street covered parking. Never been told at NW that they weren't planning on making any more pizza either! Gotta have that


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, the early forecast looks like rain on Sunday. Guess we'll be picking fights with the fountain pen collectors instead of riding. Will the Seaside chapter still be represented if it rains?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Nov 4, 2015)

Why? Does somebody need a set of handlebars? Lmao


----------



## Boris (Nov 4, 2015)

Handlebars? What handlebars? I was just going to tell you to drive safely if you're coming.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Nov 5, 2015)

Oh ok. Thank you. I'll drive safely.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Nov 5, 2015)

I _might_ have some handlebars with me too....


----------



## Boris (Nov 5, 2015)

Well now that would certainly be a coincidence, as I suddenly find myself in need of a set.


----------



## adventurepdx (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like I'll be there with my not-really vintage Schwinn Heavy Duti, and klunkerized a bit as well. It's the _spirit_ that counts, right?

And the forecast is 70% showers, vs. the 100% rain forecasted for Saturday. So we may have a window for a ride.


----------



## Boris (Nov 5, 2015)

adventurepdx said:


> Looks like I'll be there with my not-really vintage Schwinn Heavy Duti, and klunkerized a bit as well. It's the _spirit_ that counts, right?
> 
> And the forecast is 70% showers, vs. the 100% rain forecasted for Saturday. So we may have a window for a ride.




Heavy Duty klunker sounds good. And yes, it is the spirit!


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Well now that would certainly be a coincidence, as I suddenly find myself in need of a set.




Do they have to be a matching set?


----------



## Boris (Nov 5, 2015)

vincev said:


> Do they have to be a matching set?




I was going to touch on that point in my previous post, but thought it might be too lame of a question to ask, but since you opened that door... Why would they be called a set or a pair of handlebars, if there really is only one?


----------



## adventurepdx (Nov 8, 2015)

Well, after all this, I'm not going to make it. I picked up a cold over the weekend, and have been laying low. Have fun, folks.


----------



## vincev (Nov 8, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I was going to touch on that point in my previous post, but thought it might be too lame of a question to ask, but since you opened that door... Why would they be called a set or a pair of handlebars, if there really is only one?




Dave,I believe it is called a handlebar not a handlebars. Please shut that door.


----------



## Boris (Nov 8, 2015)

You opened it, you shut it. I'm not your slave.


----------

